# iphone4s wifi



## alkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi all I was given a 4s by a friend after they attempted to fix a broken screen. This phone was in bits in a bag so after a lot of headaches got it all back together but no wifi. Ive noticed that a small piece of the motherboar is missing top right corner screw hole. Is there any way of fixing or a work around. Many thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can we see a picture of this please? If the break is what I think it is around the screw hole.... I doubt it is causing your issue, screw holes usually are pretty far away from traces that actually perform function. It is more likely the WiFi is burnt out, it is not assembled properly (e.g. like a cable is loose or not seated properly) or the Logic Board is damaged in some way (which sounds possible because of damage to screw hole, could have damage elsewhere)


----------



## alkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Im gonna strip it down again today and will post pic of board .thanks


----------



## alkey (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

ok that break around the the screw hole is quite a bit more substantial than just the screw hole... it appears to be getting some of the trace around the nearby components as well.

That area of the logic board is what controls WiFi. So it is probably your problem. You can't really fix that.


----------



## alkey (Mar 13, 2015)

Thats what I suspected. I'll probably play with it a bit more then its off to ebayland. Thankyou for your opinion


----------

